# Bikepark Weiden



## Klabauterman (9. August 2009)

naa...wie siehts denn da nun aus? gibts was neues?was aus dem architekten geworden?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (10. Dezember 2009)

habedieehre... und wird des etzt was???

wo is des genau?

bin echt mal gespannt....

was kriegt man so als streckenlänge ca. raus bzw. höhendifferenz?

welche art von strecken ist geplant?

fragenüberfragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (10. Dezember 2009)

auf der 8inch HP steht ja auch schon Weiden als Projekt


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (10. Dezember 2009)

woas scho... gibt hier auch schon an größeren fred über des thema...


----------



## saint79 (11. Dezember 2009)

das weiden bei 8 inch is der fahrenberg


----------

